# Ink Masters



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

What do you think of show? If you could have a show like this what artist would you have competing? Who would be the judges?


----------



## Steelers_Fan (Oct 22, 2010)

I think the show is okay. I do watch it regularly though. I would of had Ed Hardy and some other big names that have been around a lot longer than Chris and Dave.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

My judges would be Paul Booth Philip Lue and Jack Rudy. I would have tattoo Chris as host.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

My artist would be Bob Tyrrell, Kore Flatmo, Joe Cap, Jose Lopez, Nikko, Guy Atchinson, Mike Devires, Steve Soto, Robert Hernandez ,owner of Red Lion in Budipest ( forget name) and Brandon Bond.


----------



## Steelers_Fan (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't know who I'd use for artists. I think I'd choose semi-known artists from various states. More like local celebrities and give them a chance to shine. On a different note I was glad to see Al Fliction kicked off last night. I didn't like his confrontational attitude.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

love this show, im late getting into it but its fun seeing all the styles they can do. Makes me want to hurry up and decide on something already been over a year I have been trying to pick one.


----------

